# Where to get swipe card to collect unemployment benefit?



## atlantis (21 Apr 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked before but just got my confirmation for getting JB today and it said I need to bring a Social welfare swipe card to the post office tomorrow to collect my payment? 

Can anyone enlighten me on what this is or where I might get one??


----------



## Towger (21 Apr 2009)

This would have been posted to you when you re assigned a PPS/RSI number or posted to you about 15 years ago, if you got a RSI number before then.


----------



## gipimann (21 Apr 2009)

If you don't have one (or can't find one which may have issued to you), contact the SW office where you sign on and they'll arrange for one to be issued to you.  In the meantime, the office can issue you with a temporary (yellow paper) card which the Post Office will accept.


----------



## atlantis (21 Apr 2009)

Thanks I know the one you mean now . Never had to use it before so hopefully it's lying around somewhere !!!


----------



## irash (2 Jun 2009)

JB used to be put straight in to the jobseeker's bank account.
Has this changed?


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Jun 2009)

irash said:


> JB used to be put straight in to the jobseeker's bank account.
> Has this changed?



This article may be relevant with regard to photo ID.


----------



## GreenQueen (2 Jun 2009)

If you're in receipt of JB or JA you have to collect it each week at your local post office.  It's designed to cut down on welfare fraud.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Jun 2009)

irash said:


> JB used to be put straight in to the jobseeker's bank account.
> Has this changed?


 


GreenQueen said:


> If you're in receipt of JB or JA you have to collect it each week at your local post office. It's designed to cut down on welfare fraud.


 

The option to get paid JB/JA through EFT has been withdrawn as it was discovered that soem people were abusing the SW system by flying to Ireland once a month in order to sign on and keep SW claims going (Blame Ryanair!). Now, payment can be collected within three days of issue day at your nominated PO.


----------



## Dream250 (7 Jun 2009)

@Welfarite 
you are the expert in this area. 
My question is if you are signing in and collecting your benefits from the local PO and as you know you are entitled to go for a holiday for two weeks, so what happens with your payment because as you said it will remain there for 3 days?

rgds
Dream250


----------



## gipimann (7 Jun 2009)

Dream,
You must contact your local office (where you sign on) and tell them that you're going on holidays - they need 2 weeks notice.

The Local Office temporarily stops your payment for the duration of the holidays and your money isn't sent to the PO until you get back.


----------



## Dream250 (8 Jun 2009)

thanks mate for your help


----------

